# Need info on getting rid of dark circles



## Deleted member 13325 (Apr 1, 2021)

I think what I have is more of a pigment issue so I may need fillers. I tried using concealer but it ends up looking grey and shiny. I want to know everything about undereye fillers and whether they can fix pigment related dark circles? How much do they cost and how often do you need to get them? Do they cause any damage to the under eye area?


----------



## Deleted member 13325 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bump


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 1, 2021)

I think for pigmentation you can use vitamin c serum

fillers are not gonna do much for you


----------



## ScramFranklin (Apr 1, 2021)

-Vit C serum did nothing for mine.
-This stupid "disco" stick for men did nothing for mine.

Hate them, ages the crap out of me.

I'm either going to need orbital implants, fat grafts, fillers, or mod lef 3. No idea which.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Apr 2, 2021)

i think you are better off with co2 laser. To weak uee and u can get denied filles


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (Apr 2, 2021)

vinnychase69 said:


> I think what I have is more of a pigment issue so I may need fillers. I tried using concealer but it ends up looking grey and shiny. I want to know everything about undereye fillers and whether they can fix pigment related dark circles? How much do they cost and how often do you need to get them? Do they cause any damage to the under eye area?


Fat transfer/filler will work if the issue is lack of fat under eyes (ofc...). Try other concealers also.


----------



## Deleted member 13325 (Apr 5, 2021)

Bill Bruce said:


> Fat transfer/filler will work if the issue is lack of fat under eyes (ofc...). Try other concealers also.


Concealer just looks shiny and artificial when I use it, maybe I'm using it wrong or using the wrong shade. Also am worried about being detected by chicks, so I can't use too much which makes it ineffective.


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (Apr 5, 2021)

vinnychase69 said:


> Concealer just looks shiny and artificial when I use it, maybe I'm using it wrong or using the wrong shade. Also am worried about being detected by chicks, so I can't use too much which makes it ineffective.











How to hide dark circles under your eyes


Choose a concealer Part 1: Concealer Formula First, things first, do not pick a formula that gives coverage that is too sheer. The darker your circles, the fuller the coverage needed. Generally, you have four options, cake, stick, cream, or pen. I would suggest using a stick, cream or pen...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Apr 5, 2021)

Concealers don't work for me my Dark Circles are too dark. Fillers is the best option.


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 6, 2021)

Carboxytherapy if its vascular type


----------



## Deleted member 13325 (Apr 6, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> Concealers don't work for me my Dark Circles are too dark. Fillers is the best option.


Mine are the same. What kind of fillers would work, how much would they cost, and how long would they last?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 6, 2021)

PRP/PRF injections seems to be the best for under eye darkness. Its made from your own blood, so you have no risk of arterial injection/blindness and other complications. Its not a good idea to get normal filler in this area.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 6, 2021)

Keep em it makes u look low trust/dark triad


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Apr 6, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> PRP/PRF injections seems to be the best for under eye darkness. Its made from your own blood, so you have no risk of arterial injection/blindness and other complications. Its not a good idea to get normal filler in this area.
> 
> View attachment 1076718



The only people that say Tear Through fillers are unsafe are people that have never had them, There's thousands of people getting Tear through fillers in NY everyday. Just look up the hundreds of youtube videos.

But PRP/PRF seems legit, just a bit pricey


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 6, 2021)

U know how many girls toy their pussies to this man?


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 6, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> U know how many girls toy their pussies to this man?


Despite dark circles he still look ok
Most people dont
They look sick , tired and unhealthy with dark circles
Like druggie


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 6, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> Despite dark circles he still look ok
> Most people dont
> They look sick , tired and unhealthy with dark circles
> Like druggie


It's a curse and a blessing.
Remember women loves degenerates


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 6, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> It's a curse and a blessing.
> Remember women loves degenerates


Good looking ones


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 6, 2021)

vinnychase69 said:


> I think what I have is more of a pigment issue so I may need fillers.


fillers = for dark cirlces DUE TO hollowness shadows. NOT due to skin hyperpigmentation


vinnychase69 said:


> I want to know everything about undereye fillers and whether they can fix pigment related dark circles?


No


vinnychase69 said:


> How much do they cost and how often do you need to get them?


I did is 1 time. myself. Hylaronic acid, hyalron pen, pneumatic. It helped me a little bit with HOLOWNESS caused dark cicrles a little bit.


vinnychase69 said:


> Do they cause any damage to the under eye area?


You can go blind, from fillers.


----------

